# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Wysypki, dziwny trądzik, okropne bóle głowy i ciągłe zmęczenie oraz senność.

## smurfney

Wszystko zaczęło się w styczniu 2009, kiedy wyjechałam do sanatorium. Z tego co pamiętam około 2 tygodnia pobytu w ośrodku na mojej prawej dłoni (strona wewnętrzna) pojawiła się plamka z suchą skórą. Pamiętam, że próbowałam ją zdrapać, ale nie dało się, ponieważ ta plamka była częścią całej skóry. To nie był martwy naskórek, który się łuszczył. Problem zaczął się szybko rozwijać. Najpierw suchość zaczęła obejmować większy obszar dłoni. Później doszły krostki z osoczem i okropny świąd. Z czasem cała prawa dłoń była pokryta skórą suchą z wieloma takimi krostkami. Co ciekawe, tylko na tej prawej dłoni to mi się działo. Najgorzej było dokładnie rok później, kiedy już 3 raz przebywałam w tym samym sanatorium. Po powrocie do domu byłam u kilku dermatologów. Miałam pobierany wycinek skóry, ale próbka została zgubiona i nie wierzę w wyniki, które jakimś cudem dotarły do kliniki. Przez cały czas stosowałam różne maście, które nie pomagały. Później udałam się do prywatnego dermatologa. Pani przepisała kolejną maść, która zaczęła pomagać, ale po ponad tygodniu problem zaczął wracać.
W czasie kiedy męczyłam się z dłonią, około lutego 2010 roku, na twarzy wyskoczyło mi kilka "krostek". Były one bardzo duże (pod skórą) i męczyłam się z nimi przez jakiś rok. Nie wiem właściwie co to było. Przypominało pryszcze, ale wydaje mi się, że to nie były pryszcze. Krostki ustawione były w tej samej linii. Po największej z nich mam teraz bliznę, ale pod skórą nadal mam taki jakby... kamyczek.
Zaczęłam się godzić z faktem, że to co mam na dłoni będzie mi już zawsze towarzyszyć. Z czasem to zaczęło znikać. Dziś czasami pojawiają się jeszcze te krostki, ale tylko czasami i tylko kilka takich krostek. Skóra natomiast nie jest taka jak wcześniej, widać, że została mocno wyniszczona.
Około czerwca 2012 roku zaczęłam mieć problemy ze skórą twarzy. Zaczęło się od puchnięcia skóry koło brwi. Reguluję brwi i drobny uraz naskórka powodował powstawanie czegoś, co teoretycznie przypominało pryszcza, jednak było to opuchnięcie. Mała krostka na wierzchu, duża pod skórą. Czerwona z czerwoną otoczką i okropnie swędząca oraz boląca. Schodząc pozostawiała suchą skórę. Powieki również zaczęły mi puchnąć. Potem zaczęły się wysypki, czasami pokrzywki. Najpierw koło ust, potem już na polikach. Krostki były różne. Zazwyczaj małe, widoczne tylko pod światłem. Czasami z czymś białym w środku. Inne z osoczem, a jeszcze inne przypominające pryszcze - czerwone i duże.
Znowu pojawił się problem z dłonią, a właściwie teraz z obiema. Tym razem na zewnętrznej stroie pojawiły sie suche i swędzące plamki, czasami na tych plamkach pojawiają się jakieś krostki, ale nie zawierają one osocza.
Wysypki zdarzają się też czasami na nogach, brzuchu. Dzis zauważyłam też plamkę z krostkami na szyi - nie wiem czy przyzcyna jest ta sama, czy to uczulenie na słońce.
Muszę też dodać, że miewam też inne problemy. Okropne  bóle głowy , które nie pozwalają mi nic zrobić - zawsze towarzyszą wysypkom. Bóle brzucha - kłujące lub takie, że muszę chodzić pochylona. Potworna senność, nawet gdy śpię długo. Uczucie pragnienia i częste zgagi. Miewam także biegunki.

Lekarze nie potrafią lub nie chcą mi pomóc. Najpierw chodziłam do dermatologów, ale oni byli bezradni. Byłam także u  alergolog a, ale on chciał się mnie pozbyć - co zresztą zrobił. Wykonał mi testy: pokarmowy oraz chemiczny, ale wszystko było w porządku. Tak więc wyszło na to, że wszystko sobie wymyśliłam.

Podejście tego lekarza sprowadziło mnie na to forum. Od pewnego czasu zastanawiam się nad nietolerancją pokarmową, a konkretniej laktozy. Jutro mam zamiar wykonać prosty test - na czczo wypiję kefir z laktozą i zobaczę co się wydarzy. Jednak nie wiem czy nietolerancja laktozy może mieć tak różnorodne objawy? A może dolega mi coś zupełnie innego? Piszę to w tym dziale, bo wydaje mi się, że ma to podłoże alergiczne. I mam też nadzieję, która jakimś cudem jeszcze mi towarzyszy, że w końcu dowiem się co mi dolega.

Starałam się wszystko dokładnie opisać, ale coś jest niejasne - opiszę to dokładniej. W końcu zależy mi na pomocy.

----------


## smurfney

Przepraszam za pp, ale nigdzie nie widzę opcji edycji, a chciałam jeszcze o coś zapytać.

Ile kosztują badania sprawdzające, czy organizm toleruje laktozę? Na wikipedii widzę kilka takich badań, np. test zmian poziomu glukozy w surowicy krwi i chciałabym wiedzieć ile takie badanie może kosztować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrób sobie dietę eliminacyją. NA początek wyeliminują z diety mleko i wszystko co może zawierać go w składzie(począwszy od serów a kończąc na słodyczach). Jeśli będzie poprawa to potwierdzą się twoje przypuszczenia. Jeśli potwierdzi się alergia na laktoże to trzeba będzie wyeliminować mleko z diety na dłuższy czas. Wspomagaąco dobre efekty dają probiotyki dla osób z alegią i azs np. Latopic. Jednak trzeba jes stoswać systematycznie przez minimum kilka tygodni(raz dziennie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytaj poniewaz czytając ten artykuł mam wrażenie jakbys opisywała moja osobę  :Frown:  a ja juz nie wiem jak mam sobie z tym poradzić :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moze nuzeniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym polecił wszystkim w tym wypadku sprawdzić organizm w kontekście pasożytów. Bardzo często tak wygląda przebieg choroby.

----------

